# THE SICKEST VIDEO OF MAN KIND



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 11, 2008)

One of the most sickest video of man kind, at leat in my opinion.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YXb2LQUoV8Q">http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YXb2LQUoV8Q</a><!-- m -->


----------



## AB^ (Aug 11, 2008)

when you see videos like that you should just flag them. I did.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 11, 2008)

well of course I did, but who would actually kill a kitten like that?


----------



## olympus (Aug 11, 2008)

That is some seriously sick demonic stuff.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Very sad. It just gives governments fuel to ban reptiles from private hobbyist.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 11, 2008)

yea, what a retard. flagged, commented.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 11, 2008)

what was this video? they took it off. sounds like it was something bad.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm glad the vid was removed before I got to see it.. hard to resist even if i know i'd regret it afterwards :cry: .. what they feed a kitten to?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 11, 2008)

some guy whose heros were Hitler, and satan put a kitten in a viper enclosure with at least 3 vipers (hard to tell what species it was) in it, and one of the vipers bit it on it's throat, and it starts to suffer, and falls of the enclosure and struggles until it finally died


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 12, 2008)

wow. thats really sick


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 12, 2008)

Thankfully, I did not get to see the video (curiosity typically gets the best of me). The human race, yet again, reveals it's barbaric tendencies.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 12, 2008)

makes me sick too my stomach.


----------

